# Quelle sauvegarde garder



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je fais la sauvegarde de mon iPhone via iCloud , et j'aimerais savoir si je dois garder toutes mes sauvegardes ? 
je precise que je sauvegardes activités  de ma watch


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2019)

Personne ?


----------

